# Linksys Router Mod



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I had a older Linksys router laying around and thought I would google to see if there were any neat hacks for it. It is a WRT64g V2 and found out that there is in fact some really cool firmware upgrades. I flashed it with a firmware called DD-WRT and it adds a ton of really cool things to it. Now my Son and his friends can all log into it and play computer games just like they are connected to a wired switch. But the really cool thing is you can use it as a repeater by connecting it to another wifi system and retransmit it in the local area so if you have a high gain antenna at a campground you could hit the distant wifi hotspot and create your own hotspot. I tried this out and can connect to my wifi router or the neighbors router and it works like a champ. I will continue to read and find out all the other things it will do now. I see it can connect to a Xbox and make it wireless without buying a wifi card, my Son likes that so will maybe try that next.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I've used DD-WRT several times on several different routers for different applications.
It works great!!!
I've had one router to inexplicably lock up on me one time and a power cycle fixed that.
I'm currently using two of them with external antennas to run a network between two buildings about 300 feet apart.
As of now, the two routers have been running for about a year with no problems.

DD-WRT is for the serious geek though and it is possible to turn your router into a brick, so be careful.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Cool idea!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Would this work for campgrounds with weak signals? We stayed at Blythe Island and they said wi-fi at all sites, but it was a measly one bar and with all the traffic, the wifi was useless.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> Would this work for campgrounds with weak signals? We stayed at Blythe Island and they said wi-fi at all sites, but it was a measly one bar and with all the traffic, the wifi was useless.


Yes and this is what I plan on using it for. A high gain antenna to point at the wifi site and the linksys will cover the local campsite. They sell a package on ebay with router, dd-wrt firmware, and high gain antenna.


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

I use the WRT54GL with DD-WRT @ home...with the secure shell built in, I can tunnel to it from "public" sites securely







...works great!

Roger


----------

